# KIMMY WON THE MAC Originals Contest!!!!!!!!! GO SPECKTRA!



## kimmy (Feb 26, 2008)

did anyone else get the email that says to confirm your address/phone number and they'll send you an affadavit to fill out and recieve your prize? i saw the voting was taken down and it became a drawing type of thing...it just seems a little sketchy to me...am i just being paranoid?


----------



## Lip_gloss_whore (Feb 26, 2008)

*Re: the mac originals contest*

Maybe you won......
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Does the email have any contact information I would check it out before sending any info. Good Luck!


----------



## purrtykitty (Feb 26, 2008)

*Re: the mac originals contest*

I didn't get anything.  With all the scam stuff out there, I'd be worried to, unless I got some corroboration from some people.


----------



## prinzessin784 (Feb 26, 2008)

*Re: the mac originals contest*

Call customer service.  I'm sure you would have had to enter your address/info when you entered the contest so it does seem a little weird.  You could get an answer really fast if you give them a call though I'm sure!


----------



## kimmy (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: the mac originals contest*

i'll call customer service tomorrow and see. the e-mail has a contact name and it came from the address of [email protected], so it seems at least half legit..


----------



## gigglegirl (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: the mac originals contest*

well considering the fact that it comes from maccosmetics.com domain name, if it were me, I'd consider it legit and give my info. Phone would prob be cell though (thats just what I do) but I'd have to give my street address. *shrug*

Congrats though, it looks like you won something!


----------



## Janice (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: the mac originals contest*

OMG that would be so AWESOME if you won something Kimmy! /screams in excitement


----------



## xoxprincessx0x (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: the mac originals contest*

oh oh oh, let us know!!!!


----------



## kimmy (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: the mac originals contest*

i hope it is legit haha i need me some more mac! the woman called my cell phone, too...so maybe. the word "affadavit" just worries me hahaha..!


----------



## CaraAmericana (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: the mac originals contest*

Sooo.........suspense is killing me!!!!!


----------



## aziajs (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: the mac originals contest*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimmy* 

 
_i hope it is legit haha i need me some more mac! the woman called my cell phone, too...so maybe. the word "affadavit" just worries me hahaha..!_

 
Ironically, the word affadavit is what leads me to believe it's real.


----------



## redambition (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: the mac originals contest*

how exciting - let us know! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i hope you have won something!


----------



## thelove4tequila (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: the mac originals contest*

How exciting! Keep us updated!


----------



## missmacqtr (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: the mac originals contest*

omg it would be great if u won!


----------



## kimmy (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: the mac originals contest*

i confirmed my information, so i guess now i just wait to recieve something in the mail?


----------



## MACATTAK (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: the mac originals contest*

That sounds great!  It's great a member of Spectra won something!  Woo hoo!!!


----------



## nunu (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: the mac originals contest*

that would be great if you won!!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: the mac originals contest*

yay it would be cool if you won.


----------



## gigglegirl (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: the mac originals contest*

since the woman called your cell (and if it was some joe-blow phony, how would they get your #?--I assume this was before you e-mailed them/gave them your add'l info?) it looks promising!






 Fingers are crossed for you!!!


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: the mac originals contest*

oooooooooooh thats exciting! Keep us posted we all wanna know what you're getting!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Feb 29, 2008)

*Re: the mac originals contest*

*taps fingers on desk* Sooooooo.....update?  We're dying here!


----------



## Janice (Feb 29, 2008)

*Re: the mac originals contest*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_*taps fingers on desk* Sooooooo.....update?  We're dying here! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Kimmmmmmmmmy! Spill!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Feb 29, 2008)

*Re: the mac originals contest*

Please do tell.  I am hanging here by threads.


----------



## BonnieBabe<3 (Feb 29, 2008)

*Re: the mac originals contest*

SHE'S MIA! lol


----------



## missmacqtr (Feb 29, 2008)

*Re: the mac originals contest*






sooooo..! lol


----------



## serendipityii (Feb 29, 2008)

*Re: the mac originals contest*

Maybe she's busy playing with all her goodies... I wanna know!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Mar 1, 2008)

*Re: the mac originals contest*

Maybe, she isn't suppose to disclose she is the winner. ???  But, she could put  up she has an Original Haul with (hint***)


----------



## kimmy (Mar 2, 2008)

*Re: the mac originals contest*

i haven't gotten anything in the mail yet. the girl from mac had to call and confirm my age...when i registered for the mac website a couple years ago, i was seventeen.

she said they were sending off the stuff for me to sign on friday, so hopefully soon! she said once i send it back and they get it, she'll send the entire originals collection and a couple gift cards.


----------



## mariecinder (Mar 2, 2008)

*Re: the mac originals contest*

How cool! Congrats Kimmy!!!!


----------



## nunu (Mar 2, 2008)

*Re: the mac originals contest*

You Won!! Congrats!!


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 2, 2008)

*Re: the mac originals contest*

WOW!  Congratulations!  That is awesome!


----------



## duch3ss25 (Mar 2, 2008)

*Re: the mac originals contest*

Looks like you won the Originals Contest. Wow, CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## MACATTAK (Mar 2, 2008)

*Re: the mac originals contest*

Congrats!  What an awesome gift!


----------



## christineeee_ (Mar 2, 2008)

*Re: the mac originals contest*

that's awesome, congrats!


----------



## MiCHiE (Mar 2, 2008)

*Re: the mac originals contest*

That's great. Keep us posted. What were the top prizes again?


----------



## lizardprincesa (Mar 2, 2008)

*Re: the mac originals contest*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_Ironically, the word affadavit is what leads me to believe it's real._

 
*Yes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Whew-hooo! What a Dream!*


----------



## jenntoz (Mar 2, 2008)

*Re: the mac originals contest*

So you really did win!!!  How exciting! Congratulations to you


----------



## lizardprincesa (Mar 2, 2008)

*Re: the mac originals contest*

*OMGoddess! Kimmy! Way to go!!!!   I am sooo happy for you!!! Yaaaay! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 xxCherylFaith*


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: the mac originals contest*

Congratulations! that is so cool someone from this community won.  You deserve it girl!


----------



## redambition (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: the mac originals contest*

woohoo! congratulations kimmy!


----------



## missmacqtr (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: the mac originals contest*

wooooow!!Congratulations!so happy for you! 

it's cool!


----------



## lsperry (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: the mac originals contest*

WOW! WOW! WOW! Congratulations....So deserving....


----------



## Janice (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: the mac originals contest*

Holy crap! I can't believe it!! /SQUEEEEEEEEEE!

HOW COOL IS THAT!


Congratulations!


----------



## glam8babe (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: the mac originals contest*

CONGRATS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





!!! wooo im glad its someone from specktra


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Mar 3, 2008)

thats so great!


----------



## aziajs (Mar 3, 2008)

WOW!!  What are the odds!  Congrats!


----------



## browneyedbaby (Mar 3, 2008)

That's so cool... congratulations!!!


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Mar 3, 2008)

Congratulations Kimmy!


----------



## Loveleighe (Mar 3, 2008)

congrats. I wanna see the winning look and haul!


----------



## zabbazooey (Mar 3, 2008)

SOOO AWESOME! Congrats!


----------



## ashleydenise (Mar 3, 2008)

That's super awesome! Congrats!


----------



## matsubie (Mar 3, 2008)

congratulations!


----------



## neeshie (Mar 3, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## jardinaires (Mar 3, 2008)

i'm so excited for youuuuu


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Mar 3, 2008)

WIKKKKIDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Congrats girl!


----------



## AppleDiva (Mar 3, 2008)

Congrats!!!  I am glad Miss no make-up didnt win!!


----------



## Ms. Z (Mar 3, 2008)

WoW, that’s great!​


----------



## Jot (Mar 3, 2008)

wow congrats x


----------



## damsel (Mar 3, 2008)

congratulations! take pics


----------



## frocher (Mar 3, 2008)

Congrats Kimmy!!


----------



## angiela (Mar 3, 2008)

Congrats, lucky girl!


----------



## noahlowryfan (Mar 3, 2008)

congrats!!!


----------



## blazeno.8 (Mar 3, 2008)

it's so great that you won!  could you post the winning picture?


----------



## gigglegirl (Mar 3, 2008)

perhaps that no-makeup girl did win something b/c wasn't there three levels? I thought someone who was entered said on their youtube video that it was $$ MAC gift cards


----------



## BlahWah (Mar 3, 2008)

That's awesome!  Congrats Kimmy!


----------



## AppleDiva (Mar 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_perhaps that no-makeup girl did win something b/c wasn't there three levels? I thought someone who was entered said on their youtube video that it was $$ MAC gift cards_

 
I still hope not!!


----------



## lazytolove (Mar 3, 2008)

congratulation Kimmy =]..... YAYYY Specktra pride!!!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Mar 3, 2008)

Wow, this is sooooooooooooooo awesome!


----------



## Corvs Queen (Mar 3, 2008)

I am so happy for Kimmy. She really deserves it. Such a nice gal. Congrats and please post the look and haul for us. Thanks.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## Shepherdess (Mar 3, 2008)

That really is something to be proud of! Well done. 

Would love to see pictures of your prizes! Xx


----------



## MiCHiE (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: the mac originals contest*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimmy* 

 
_she'll send the entire originals collection and a couple gift cards. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Was that the 1st place gift? Did they say what place you are? This is really exciting. And, yeah, post the look.


----------



## Lip_gloss_whore (Mar 3, 2008)

I can't wait to see your haul!!!!


----------



## This Is Mine (Mar 3, 2008)

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!! Congratulations!!


----------



## xjoycex (Mar 3, 2008)

yayyy congrats!


----------



## janwa09 (Mar 3, 2008)

Congrats Kimmy!! Hope you can post you winning look here soon


----------



## FrazzledOne (Mar 3, 2008)

Cool beans, beans of coolness and congrats to you Kimmy.


----------



## tiramisu (Mar 3, 2008)

We are all so happy for you (and jealous too!!)

Like everyone else, we all hope maybe to see a photo of your winning look and your winning gift?!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



This is so cool that a Specktra member won!!


----------



## Dawn (Mar 3, 2008)

Congrats Kimmy!!!!
I am Soooo happy for you!!


----------



## foxyqt (Mar 3, 2008)

oh wow thats awesome! many many congrats


----------



## Ciara (Mar 3, 2008)

Please post the winning look!!!!!​


----------



## Paramnesia (Mar 3, 2008)

That's awesome, Congrats


----------



## gracetre123 (Mar 4, 2008)

wow...amazing!! please post pics!!and CONGRATULATIONS!!


----------



## CaraAmericana (Mar 4, 2008)

Congrats babe! You are gorgeous =)


----------



## clslvr6spd (Mar 4, 2008)

YAY!!!! That awesome.


----------



## Susanne (Mar 4, 2008)

This is amazing!


----------



## heartsarebound (Mar 4, 2008)

That's awesomeeee! Congratulations! Can't wait to see pix


----------



## Julzie (Mar 4, 2008)

How exciting! Congratulations


----------



## user79 (Mar 4, 2008)

That's awesome, have fun with your new stuff, Kimmy!

I'm so glad someone from Specktra won.


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 4, 2008)

Congratulations! I can't wait to see the winning pic.  Go Specktra!!


----------



## ilovegreen (Mar 4, 2008)

Well Done !


----------



## tinagrzela (Mar 4, 2008)

Congratulations, hun!!! I always knew Specktra had the best members!! Go Specktra!!!


----------



## soco210 (Mar 4, 2008)

Congratulations!  Make sure you post A LOT of pics!!!!


----------



## iheartcolor (Mar 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *soco210* 

 
_ Make sure you post A LOT of pics!!!!_

 
Here, here!  Pics of your winning entry and all you rad stuff!  Way to go! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-Lauren


----------



## Pure Vanity (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: the mac originals contest*

Yay thats so cool congrats hun and enjoy your MAC


----------



## Odette (Mar 4, 2008)

Congratulations Kimmy!


----------



## Purity (Mar 4, 2008)

Congrats! Looking forward to see the winning picture


----------



## Babylard (Mar 5, 2008)

Wow thats coooool!  Congrats!  I would love to see pics tooo!


----------



## Winthrop44 (Mar 5, 2008)

That is so great! Congrats!!!


----------



## Karen_B (Mar 5, 2008)

Congratulations!!


----------



## Juneplum (Mar 5, 2008)




----------



## purrtykitty (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm glad someone from Specktra won!!  You must post your look and your stuffs!


----------



## artificial (Mar 6, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## Leila_Lei (Mar 6, 2008)

CONGRATS GIRL!
Wow it's really awesome that one of "us" girls won!


----------



## Buttercup (Mar 6, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## kokometro (Mar 6, 2008)

Congrats Kimmy!! whoooohooo. I didn't see the looks.. I hope you'll post it.


----------



## Mel913 (Mar 8, 2008)

congrats!!


----------



## iheartcolor (Mar 8, 2008)

Post a pic!  Post a pic!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-Lauren


----------



## pladies (Mar 8, 2008)

I am so HAPPY for you !!!!

Congratssss !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## V2LUCKY (Mar 8, 2008)

Congratulations! I'm so happy for you, and just as excited as everyone else that someone from Specktra won!


----------



## darkh3av3n (Mar 8, 2008)

CONGRATULATIONS!!! Good thing a specktra girl won! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 AND post pics!! We want to see it all


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Mar 8, 2008)

woooooohoooo!!! congrats!!!!


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Mar 8, 2008)

please post your look when you get a chance, its so neat to actually kinda know the winner.


----------



## kimmy (Mar 9, 2008)

i'll post a haul when i get the stuff. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and thanks everyone for all the congratulations!


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Mar 11, 2008)

What picture did you use for the contest. I forgot alot of the pictures. I did get a 15$ gift card. Wooo lol.


----------



## maclove1 (Mar 12, 2008)

hi,thats amazing im going to start entering contests


----------



## nibjet (Mar 12, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## Fairybelle (Mar 13, 2008)

Wooo hooo!!! I haven't been on Specktra as much as before, but when I read this I was sooooo EXCITED!!! Yay Kimmy!!!!  Congrats!!!!!!


----------



## ZoeFerret (Mar 16, 2008)

That's awesome! I am super jealous- I would have loved to win some MAC goodies! Can't wait til you tell us what you got.


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Mar 17, 2008)

I want to see the picture that won!!!!!! D:


----------



## BonnieBabe<3 (Mar 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BunnyBunnyBunny* 

 
_I want to see the picture that won!!!!!! D:_

 
ME TOOO!!


----------



## carolynanne (Mar 19, 2008)

How Cool! Congrats!!


----------



## .meg. (Mar 23, 2008)

Woo hoo!!

Congrats!


----------



## aziajs (Mar 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BunnyBunnyBunny* 

 
_I want to see the picture that won!!!!!! D:_

 
I was under the impression that they scrapped the whole voting thing and just chose a random entry as the winner.


----------



## kimmy (Mar 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_I was under the impression that they scrapped the whole voting thing and just chose a random entry as the winner._

 
i'm pretty sure they did. i didn't know it until i was talking to shimmer and janice just a couple weeks ago there was some big conspiracy with the voting, so mac broke down and just did an old skool sweepstakes type drawing.


----------



## athena123 (Mar 26, 2008)

kimmy, have you received any of your goodies yet? Ooh, the anticipation! So happy for you!


----------



## pepper_mint2 (Mar 26, 2008)

do post up the photos of your goodies and also the winning pic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and congrats once again


----------



## user79 (May 21, 2008)

were there ever pics of the swag?


----------



## SkylarV217 (May 21, 2008)

*Re: the mac originals contest*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_well considering the fact that it comes from maccosmetics.com domain name, if it were me, I'd consider it legit and give my info._

 
Not that its not legit , But be careful of domain names .... You can make your own on several sites online these days .... anything you want so Don't let that give you a false security ...

Hope you won... if you did CONGRATS


----------



## SkylarV217 (May 21, 2008)

i'M BEHIND =)


----------

